# Original paint specifications



## silvercreek (Jun 14, 2012)

Are the vendors that profesionally strip and re-paint a Schwinn B6 for example, the only ones that have access to the original or near to original paint specs?

Have those of you that are re-painting your own refurbished bikes yourselves found colors that are so close to matching the original colors and have found  rattle can paint or are you using a paint gun?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 14, 2012)

i take the part in and color match it at a autopaint store. i use hplv( gun) setup with the paint in a can and 2 or 3 part mix.  you can have the colors matched and have them place the paint into rattle cans just like the store bought type. i dont know how it performs but i would quess it works well.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 8, 2012)

I found the paint I need in a rattle can on *Vintage Schwinn*.


----------

